# feel so used and fooled



## louloubelle76

I got back with the dad after my 20 week scan back in October, we had split up week before i found out I was pregnant and he admitted that he didnt believe me that I was pg thats why he didnt bother to contact me, but he did when i contacted him about 20 week scan and we was having a girl.

Was so happy to be back with him and have him around was making plans for him to move to my area etc so was looking forward to the future. Until he wouldnt accept me on facebook, where when we was together before we was friends and in a relationship but this time round he said he hardly goes on there much but his friends number went up so i assumed he was still logging on and lying to me.

So I set up a fake account, someone with the same interest as him before I was going to add him, I added a few of his friends so he knew i was around, the past week he told me he wasnt well and he couldnt keep texting me all the time as he was really ill, towards the end of the week he didnt answer my calls or texts was really worried about him, I dont know what made me log on to my fake account that night but he had asked my fake account to be his friend!! and he still hadnt excepted his own gf's friend request:nope: so accepted him on my fake account and was able to have a good old snoop about.

His relationship status was set as single, and he was openly flirting with other women on his wall, he even asked 1 of them out just a few weeks after we 1st split up, so you can imagine what i texted him and he hasnt even the bottle to explain himself to me hasnt replyed to a single text or phone call.

I feel so hurt and let down, not only has he let me down by my family too, I cant cry anymore as there is no tears left plus it isnt fair on my little girl, I told him to get rid of his facebook account and i might consider him seeing her but he hasnt, I feel so gutted for my daughter she has a dad who clearly doesnt want to know :cry: sorry for the rant just needed to get things of my chest as all my friends keep saying is your better off without him, but in my heart i still love him and he is the father of my daughter.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

eventually, you will realise how much better off you are without him :) trust me ! x


----------



## MummyJade

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> eventually, you will realise how much better off you are without him :) trust me ! x

Agree...

It hurts like hell when they treat you and your LO/soon to be born baby like crap...

:hugs: 
x


----------



## louloubelle76

Im just so annoyed that I let him back in, I was doing just fine without him and now back to square 1, i know i am better off without him as he was a lazy arse but still doesnt take the hurt away at the moment


----------



## dustbunny

:hugs: Some men are a worthless excuse of oxygen!!! I know it is hard to hear but time will make everything seem better, it won't now... now probably seems pretty shit to you... so embrace it, get creative... throw paint everywhere!!! Do something to get yourself out of situation, take walks etc... see your family. Your FOB is a major major dick... you can do so much better. :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

:hugs: xxx


----------



## SilasLove

:hugs:


----------



## Lemonflower

:hugs:
Keep busy lovely - they say time is a great healer !!
xxx


----------



## MummyJade

I know this could sound bad on my part but i am going to say it...

Saying he has to delete his fb account and you might consider him seeing your LO, isn't really fair, Yes he has hurt you i understand that, but don't deny your daughter a chance of a dad, Yeah he sounds a pain in the ass and doesn't show an interest but he could change once little one is here... Facebook is the biggest devil at times, yes he should of accepted you, but thats your and his relationship, its not his relationship with his daughter... 

I don't mean this horrbile, but i've been there with FOB and even though he is a utter twat and was through my pregnancy, he is my daughters dad and she deserved a chance of one... Not saying you have to constantly give him chances, but maybe a chance to see how he is.. He may surprise you...

x


----------



## Laura2919

Rhi_Rhi1 said:



> eventually, you will realise how much better off you are without him :) trust me ! x

Agree! 

He isnt worth it hun. You will see.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I have to agree with MummyJade, although he's been a dick to you over the facebook thing, i don't think that's grounds to deny him access to his daughter


----------



## stephanie20

awww :( he sounds like a right bell***. You'l be okay :) I was devastated when my ex left me pregnant but now i don't care and know that hes losing out, everyone keeps telling me when LO is here you won't care anyway so you'll be okay

when are you due? :)


----------



## louloubelle76

thanks ladies, ive tryed contacting him as he still has some of his stuff at mine and he hasnt even bothered to reply, why should i keep contacting him, it should be him contacting me shouldnt it?

Im due 4th march :)


----------

